# WOW !!!!



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

South Texas Bow Kill earlier this year, I don't have any more info just the Pic's..


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*WOW*

X2

WOW - WOW!!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow is right.... but it looks photoshoped. The shadows don't match up.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG !!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Wow is right.... but it looks photoshoped. The shadows don't match up.


No, its real. Its a beast for sure...

Check this website(Notice who is in 1st and 2nd place.):http://www.loscazadores.com/contest...ivision_id=1188&category_id=9&cat_div_id=2337


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Photoshoped there's always a Hater...lol...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder if the winnings will pay for that deer (and the other one on the site he shot)?? LOL!!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*...*



bzrk180 said:


> I wonder if the winnings will pay for that deer (and the other one on the site he shot)?? LOL!!


Not unless someone feels like paying about 40k for a couple of jackets...haha. dang nice bucks tho.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Wow is right! The other one he has at 3rd in the contest is a beast as well. Ol' boy must have some deep pockets, but "if you got it, flaunt it" as they say. Great deer no matter how you look at it.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*WOW*

*X3*


----------



## RangerJon (Mar 1, 2010)

wow


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*AUSTIN, TX* (December 13, 2006)-NetSpend Corporation, the nation's leading processor and marketer of prepaid cards, has expanded its executive team as a result of robust company and industry growth with the appointments of Marlene Maxon as senior vice president of marketing and *James DeVoglaer* as vice president of information technology. CEO Rick Savard said the two executives were selected because of their broad experience.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Deep pockets.


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

salth2o said:


> Deep pockets.


VERY deep.

According to teh website, a 211-230 class buck is $20k. Both of those on the LC site are over 230 (1st 260, 2nd 245)
http://www.texasexotichunting.net/TexasWhitetail.html


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW ----- AND deep pockets indeed. hwell: Great buck.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree it looks a little inky.

Not the guy and the deer...they look alright together, but a little over-lit for the background.

I'm saying the deer is legit, but maybe they photoshopped in a different background to hide the real location?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That picture is not photoshopped. What makes the pic look unusually lit is they used a fill flash when they took the picture in order to eliminate dark shadows.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Gr8 pic -- Kindda wish it was mine.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> That picture is not photoshopped. What makes the pic look unusually lit is they used a fill flash when they took the picture in order to eliminate dark shadows.


Ahhh...using a flash during daytime. That thought never crossed my mind. Did they do that so the antlers wouldn't shadow each other and you could see them better?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

that deer and hunt style is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*WOW 10 years old*


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

*10 years old*



AC123 said:


>


:smile:

Awesome Deer!


----------

